# Fortune Cookies + "in bed"



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

Pardon me, this is going to be a little silly. Once in a while you get that awesome fortune cookie message that goes really well with the magical "in bed" tagged on to the end. I'll share a few, and I'm hoping you'll have a few good ones for me.

"A good time to finish up old tasks."
"Anything worth doing can be done."
"You will soon receive an unusual proposition." 

Have fun. Don't let me down. In bed.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

The road to success is long and often difficult to find.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

No eating "cookies" "in bed"


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

How timely! Earlier today I found this site: Fortunes

Some of those make great "in bed" jokes! Check these out:


"Your talents will be recognized and suitably rewarded"
"You never hesitate to tackle the most difficult problems"
"Your secret admirer will soon appear"
"Behind an able man there are always other able men" 

Ow, man!! :laughing:


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

"Soon, you'll have a chance at a profitable transaction [in bed]."


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

TheWildOne said:


> "Behind an able man there are always other able men"


Ha! This is my favorite so far. Ever.


----------



## Coil (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I just startet to like horoscopes!

Today (Leo):
- Memories of the past, your family or your childhood give rise to powerful feelings (in bed).
- Having more options available gives you the chance to eliminate a repetitive pattern that's no longer working for you (in bed).
- Seeing things from multiple points of view inspires you to elevate your awareness to a higher level (in bed). ​

Seems like family can inspire some really dirty things. ​


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

You will attract interesting company(in bed).


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

- You will meet a short, dark stranger.
- Love is like paint, it makes things beautiful when you spread it, but it will dry up if you don't use it.
- Your greatest fortune is the friends and family you have.
- Don't take yourself so seriously, no one else does.
- Constant grinding can turn an iron nod into a needle.

:blushed:


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

My brother once got one that said, "You have the charm and poise of James Bond."


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Dedicate yourself with a calm mind to the task at hand(in bed). Eh, not the best.


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

@TheWildOne

A couple more I enjoyed from your link:

"You have a yearning for perfection."
"You are about to embark on a most delightful journey!"
"Many receive advice, only the wise profit by it."


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

*looks through old panda express fortunes*

Yes. Do it with confidence. 
Now is a good time to try something new. 
Take a trip with a friend. 
You are imaginative in using your skills. 
Your labors will bear sweet fruit. 
The evening will bring romance. 
If you continually give, you will continually have. 
A surprise will come from an unexpected source. 
Panda Express celebrates 20 years of yummy.

...In bed. 

Lol, kind of funny I guess.


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

ImminentThunder said:


> Panda Express celebrates 20 years of yummy.


Yummy, sweet fruit.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

"you will find something you lost" in bed.

Sorry Hun, but what you lost there isn't ever coming back


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

CrabbyPaws said:


> - Don't take yourself so seriously, no one else does.
> - Constant grinding can turn an iron nod into a needle.


These made me laugh so hard my face started hurting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

I had one I forgot about:

"You will do well to expand your business."

Hmm, I'm thinking of a couple possible meanings.


----------



## Mankaroni (Feb 9, 2012)

Leadership is action, not position (in bed).


----------



## Mankaroni (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, just found another after rummaging around my desk...

Genius is the ability to reduce the complicated to the simple (in bed).

:kitteh:


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

Mankaroni said:


> Oh, just found another after rummaging around my desk...
> 
> Genius is the ability to reduce the complicated to the simple (in bed).
> 
> :kitteh:


Sometimes we have the tendency to make things too hard...


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

"Your careful nature will bring you financial success"

"You will be successful in your work"

time for a career change?lol.


----------



## jayyy (May 18, 2012)

"you find beauty in average things. don't lose this ability."


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I just got one last night that says....
"Your gifts are showing. Use them to help others." (in bed) Oh dear.*:blushed:


----------



## moondog (Oct 3, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *I just got one last night that says....
> "Your gifts are showing. Use them to help others." (in bed) Oh dear.*:blushed:


Sounds like a successful therapy program to me!


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

moondog said:


> Sounds like a successful therapy program to me!


*lol!:laughing:
*


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Best fortune cookie I ever got.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

saintless said:


> A friend of mine once got the following fortune:
> 
> "The happy sound of children's laughter is in your near future."
> 
> Tack on "in bed", and you have quite the disturbing fortune. Both of us were frowning for a good minute.


That is so wrong on so SO many levels. WHY ARE THEY LAUGHING??!!


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

"Men don't fail--they stop trying."


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Presented without comment. :laughing:


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Disbelief destroys the magic (in bed)
You love a challenge (in bed)
Your abilities are unparalleled (In bed)
Others can help you now. (in bed) XD lmao
If you continually give, you will continually have (in bed)
Practice make perfect (in bed)


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

Rinori said:


> Disbelief destroys the magic (in bed)
> You love a challenge (in bed)
> Your abilities are unparalleled (In bed)
> Others can help you now. (in bed) XD lmao
> ...


These are so good! ROTFLOL Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

In bed??? 

Uh oh....


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

"At the next full moon you will have an enchanting evening"

"A financial investment will soon bring you more rewards than you could hope for"

"You like to play to a crowd"


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

"The rainbow's treasures will soon belong to you...(in bed.)" 

"You will soon be the center of attention...(in bed.)"

"Use your abilities at this time to stay focused on your goal. You will succeed...(in bed.)"

"Your sense of humor allows you to glide through these difficult times...(in bed.)" :laughing:


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

"It is much more difficult to judge oneself than to judge others"
"It takes talent to recognize talent"
"It's amazing how much good you can do if you don't care who gets the credit"


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

"Your life will be filled with friends" ...in bed.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I actually had some real fortune cookie paper things lying around! I'll try this out. :happy:

You must experience failure to appreciate success in bed.

Before you wonder "Am I doing things right," ask "Am I doing the right things in bed?"

Enjoy what you have, hope for what you lack in bed. 

Do not be too timid and squeamish about your actions. All life is an experiment in bed. 


I love this. :laughing:


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

My two most recent fortune cookies:


A visit to a strange place will bring you renewed perspective [in bed].

Many successes will accompany you this year [in bed].


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

Others will respond to your persuasive manner, in bed.


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't stop writing in this thread. lol


"Your talents will capture you the highest status and prestige"...........................in bed.


"Be patient--think, listen and heed signs for personal gain"..................................in bed.


"You are admired for your adventurous ways"..................................................in bed.


----------

